# Civilization V - Statt Complete Edition nur Vanilla?!?



## Isoroku (9. April 2014)

Moin!

Ich spielte bisher nur Vanilla, das ich mir vor einiger zeit für 10 EUR aus der Pyramide gefingert hatte. Nun habe ich mir am Wochenende Civ V - The Complete Edition geleistet, da ich es bei Amazon für 20 EUR schießen konnte, und so deutlich günstiger weg kam, als wenn ich mir die beiden Add-Ons einzeln dazu gekauft hätte.
Problem:
Ich kann machen was ich will: Es läuft immer nur die mir bekannte Vanilla-Version. 
Spiel löschen -> neu installieren = Vanilla
komplett Steam löschen -> komplett neu intsallieren = Vanilla

Da ich nie wieder nach einem Produkt-Code gefragt wurde, vermute ich, dass Steam immer noch "glaubt" ich hätte nur die Vanilla Version. Allerdings habe ich auch nirgendwo die Möglichkeit gefunden, den Code zu ändern.
Also, Wie bringe ich Steam bei, dass ich jetzt bitte schön ein  Add-On spielen möchte; und nicht immer nur die Vanilla-Version!!!

Danke und MfG!

Iso.

PS: Ich habe keine Ahnung von Steam, da ich eigentlich diese ganze DRM-Gängelung Boykottiere, aber als alter Civ-Hase (seit den ersten Tagen dabei) hatte ich dann doch einen schwachen Moment, als es für'n 10er in der Pyramide lag.


----------



## Lexx (9. April 2014)

Hat das Addon nicht eine eigene .exe?


----------



## Isoroku (9. April 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Hat das Addon nicht eine eigene .exe?


 
Ja, bis einschließlich Civ IV war das immer so. Nur... wo finde ich die jetzt? Installiert habe ich das Spiel im vorgeschlagenen steam-Ordner. Da finde ich nicht einmal das Spiel, geschweige denn eine Add-On-.exe

Wollte mich an den Support wenden, aber da kommt nach x Versuchen immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: "Die Zeichenfolge wurde leider nicht korrekt eingegeben" 
Was mach ich denn da falsch??? Ich sehe da im Captcha eindeutig: "trucr"!!!

Iso.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2014)

Isoroku schrieb:


> Ja, bis einschließlich Civ IV war das immer so. Nur... wo finde ich die jetzt? Installiert habe ich das Spiel im vorgeschlagenen steam-Ordner. Da finde ich nicht einmal das Spiel, geschweige denn eine Add-On-.exe
> 
> Wollte mich an den Support wenden, aber da kommt nach x Versuchen immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: "Die Zeichenfolge wurde leider nicht korrekt eingegeben"
> Was mach ich denn da falsch??? Ich sehe da im Captcha eindeutig: "trucr"!!!
> ...



Hast du dir einen Account für den Steam Support angelgt?
Mit deinem normalen Steamaccount kannst du dich nemlich nicht beim Support anmelden, dafür musst du einen extra Account anlegen, auf der Supportseite.


----------



## Isoroku (9. April 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du dir einen Account für den Steam Support angelgt?
> Mit deinem normalen Steamaccount kannst du dich nemlich nicht beim Support anmelden, dafür musst du einen extra Account anlegen, auf der Supportseite.


 
Da gibt's nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

Help Desk Error
Diese E-Mail-Adresse ist schon verifiziert.


----------



## Lexx (9. April 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du dir einen Account für den Steam Support angelgt?
> Mit deinem normalen Steamaccount kannst du dich nemlich nicht beim Support anmelden, dafür musst du einen extra Account anlegen, auf der Supportseite.


Really? Ernsthaft?
Wahnsinn.. wie simpel und benutzerfreundlich.



Isoroku schrieb:


> "Die Zeichenfolge wurde leider nicht korrekt eingegeben"
> Was mach ich denn da falsch??? Ich sehe da im Captcha eindeutig: "trucr"!!!


Wie gut, dass ich – eben aus diesem Grund – 
bis dato kein Steam verwende.. n kann.


----------



## Turbo1993 (9. April 2014)

Ich hab damals auch von Vanilla auf die Complete gewechselt (dank Humble Bundle). Dazu musste ich einen (oder mehrere) Codes bei Steam eingeben (in der Menüleiste: Spiele -> Ein Produkt bei Steam aktvieren...). Wenn du einen zu der Complete Edition bekommen hast, solltes du ihn eingeben. Normalerweise wird dann ein Update ausgeführt, was die Addons herunter lädt.


----------



## Isoroku (9. April 2014)

Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Ich hab damals auch von Vanilla auf die Complete gewechselt (dank Humble Bundle). Dazu musste ich einen (oder mehrere) Codes bei Steam eingeben (in der Menüleiste: Spiele -> Ein Produkt bei Steam aktvieren...). Wenn du einen zu der Complete Edition bekommen hast, solltes du ihn eingeben. Normalerweise wird dann ein Update ausgeführt, was die Addons herunter lädt.


 
Hey,

Danke, Dein Tipp war sozusagen zielführend. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, kenne ich mich mit Steam nicht aus. 
Es hat jetzt angefangen die Add-Ons herunter zu laden. Was in so fern blöd ist, da die DVD ja im Laufwerk liegt, was den Installationsprozess immens beschleunigen würde...
Egal, hauptsache, ich kann heute noch die Civ-Version spielen, die ich auch gekauft habe 

Danke nochmals & MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Turbo1993 (9. April 2014)

Gern geschehen. Viel Spaß beim zocken


----------

